# White iPhone coming at last?



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2011-04-13/apple-white-iphone-is-said-to-be-on-sale-by-end-april-after-10-month-wait.html

Bloomberg is reputable and April 1 is long gone, or I'd suspect a gag. Seems late to me for this. But if iPhone 5 is delayed as some report, it might still make sense.


----------

